# Welcome to the world. . . .



## FrostSinth (Apr 26, 2012)

As some of you know, I breed goats! And today my favorite goat Lissa gave birth to her 5th baby (4 years, 5 babies, 1 which was a set of twins). Not only her 5th baby. but her 5th boy x.x

Unlike bettas, boy goats are practically useless unless you need a herd sire. So he'll be moving out when he gets old enough. We were really hoping for a girl, but the lil' guy is so cute and mom did so well, its hard to be too disappointed.

Well, without further adue, please welcome to the world:
Davy Hollow's Morpheus!
aka . .. Mo :-D :-D









































































sorry bout the picture flood .. . theres a lot of them haha!
more here:
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.351284788271383.80341.190345977698599&type=1
(warning, some graphic pics in the fb album)

also pardon mom's haircut; we trimmed her a few days before kidding to make sure he wouldn't be sucking on hairs when he went to nurse, but she was too fidgety to do a good job


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Oh I love goats! We used to have five of them and they are so like dogs in how smart and affectionate they are. 

That photo of mum sniffing her baby is adorable. I like mum's beard haha. She certainly looks as if she is keeping a close eye on him.


----------



## AquaNinJa (Apr 6, 2012)

I know nothing about goats what so ever but those ones are SO CUTE


----------



## ZackyBear (Dec 1, 2011)

It's so FUZZY!!!!!!


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

They have such cheeky faces.


----------



## FrostSinth (Apr 26, 2012)

yeah they are born with very smooshed faces. They'll get longer as they get older  And mom is never too far. Even when she's more than a few steps she's "talking" to him, little soft humming sounds to make sure he's ok. She doesn't let our other two goats near him yet either. Lucky for her its been rainy so they have to stay in the barn.

I have a few dwarf babies due soon! One mom is due this weekend, the next around the 7th. I'll post when they are born so you guys can get your cute fixes


----------



## SpookyTooth (Dec 23, 2011)

These photos made my day! Thank you for sharing them and best of luck to mum and baby!


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Aww! He's so cute! (especially in pic number 7)


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Awww what a cute baby!  The only thing about goats that kind of weirds me out is their eyes.. the slits seem kind of weird cause they're sideways.


----------



## FrostSinth (Apr 26, 2012)

Those sideways eyes actually allow them to see better in the dark. I find them endearing :-D :-D


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Really? Do the pupils expand like a cats?
I've never gotten too close to goats before. Family had a bunch back in Poland but they were meat animals that free roamed and you couldn't really touch them. 
I hear they're really smart though!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FrostSinth (Apr 26, 2012)

Goats are actually just as intelligent as dogs. And they do get very big and round once it gets dark.

Ours are dairy goats so they don't tend to be as chunky. We get easily a gallon a day from Mo's mom.


----------



## JennybugJennifer (Apr 16, 2012)

Omg!!! Cute!!!


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

So very cute! I love his little face!


----------

